# Closing Time



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

2 glorious Rain Days on the way

Last Call

You don’t have to quit fishing, but you can’t stay on Type 1...

Anyone else fishn the next 2 days?


----------



## Capt.WACO (Sep 3, 2005)

B.Jarvinen said:


> 2 glorious Rain Days on the way
> 
> Last Call
> 
> ...


Going to the soo Wednesday


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

I went to the Fox this morning. The river was up from the rain. I only fished for about an hour and caught just small ones. High water on the Fox and 73 year old bodies don't go well together.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

High water = Go higher up to the little water. The fish are there now. 

Heading in directly


----------



## Teggs (Mar 20, 2013)

oh yeah. We will be out every day thru next Wednesday. Mostly all coho trips. Now is the last couple days to fish the legendary water before they close for the year. I think its gonna be an unbelievable couple of days ahead. love this time of year! good luck folks


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

Here's a couple last day pictures.
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

No pics this year. 20-4-4 yesterday Brookies-Bows-Browns on a 2-3 mile wade in. Only 3 nice ones, and right by the road @ start, so didn’t keep them. Better than 2-4-2 last year though on same segment that included a 16” Brown right at the bridge; about 7th consecutive I have fished it at this time. I think the spring of ‘18 was tough on the little fishies. But #s are starting to look better, see it again next year I hope.


----------



## Perchdog (Oct 23, 2005)

hello B.Jarvinen


----------

